# Sports Hernia



## djohns (Jun 4, 2010)

Does anyone know the correct code to use for a sports hernia? Is there a code for placement of mesh with out another proced?

thank you


----------



## laston (Jun 10, 2010)

*Sports Hernia CPT*

My doctor uses CPT 27299 for the sports hernia procedures.


----------

